# Están buscando al autor de una brutal paliza a un policía



## EL FARAON (13 Ene 2022)

Video en la noticia, menuda paliza le meten al policia...











La Guardia Civil busca a un hombre que agredió a un policía fuera de servicio en Chiclana por mediar en una discusión de pareja


La Guardia Civil busca a un hombre que en la madrugada del pasado lunes agredió en una gasolinera de Chiclana (Cádiz) a un policía nacional fuera de servicio que trató de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Ene 2022)

Policia subnormal (valga la redundancia), recibe su merecido por ser huelebragas premium.

¿que hace mal? @AYN RANDiano2 yo te jimvoco. ¡¡¡¡¡ Manifiestate !!!!!


Por cierto, el cani no sabe pegar y no tiene ni media hostia. Menudo inutil de mierda el pulisia nasionar.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

Espero que sea de los de oficina porque vaya tela. No sabe ni defenderse a si mismo, como para defender al resto de la sociedad...


----------



## CocoVin (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Espero que sea de los de oficina porque vaya tela. No sabe ni defenderse a si mismo, como para defender al resto de la sociedad...



De los 70.000 que hay en españa solo saben defenderse los del cuerpo de la UIP que creo que son unos 3000.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (13 Ene 2022)

Nunca, nunca, nunca os metáis en discusiones de pareja, o de familiares en general.


----------



## Volvitо (13 Ene 2022)

Tremenda golpisa se shevó el guacho.


----------



## amanciortera (13 Ene 2022)

SIN UNIFORME Y ESTANDO SOLO NO SON TAN GALLITOS


----------



## Eudoxo (13 Ene 2022)

Más que un policía parece un funcionario de correos jubilado.


----------



## Orooo (13 Ene 2022)

Caballero caballero, le han caballereado.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (13 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> De los 70.000 que hay en españa solo saben defenderse los del cuerpo de la UIP que creo que son unos 3000.



Hay un documental cojonudo sobre los GEO en amazon prime. Si no has tenido oportunidad de verlo te invito a hacerlo, es una pasada, te hace enorgullecer de pagar impuestos y te reconcilia con el país y sus FFCCSS, por explicarlo de alguna manera. Intuyo que esos también saben defenderse.

Lo que hace este chaval es de muy novato, revisa su salida del coche y como queda absolutamente a merced del agresor. A partir de ahí es todo un disparate. Ahí no existen ni los conocimientos más básicos de autodefensa que creo que si debiera tener. Al fin y al cabo no es pintor, ni maestro, ni conductor, no? pues eso...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Video en la noticia, menuda paliza le meten al policia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ajuste de cuenta entre mafias de drogas, el policia andará metido en lo que no debe.

que pague la coca, primer aviso.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Ene 2022)

¿Queda algún retrasado que todavía necesita este video para saber como comportarse en peleas de pareja?

Pista para indigentes mentales:

Las parejas de hombres agresivos, la mayoría de las veces y en el mejor de los casos, no son violentas pero saben de sobra que su pareja lo es (con lo cuál aceptan esa conducta). En el peor, son igual de violentas que ellos, sólo les diferencia su incapacidad física para serlo en la misma medida.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Ene 2022)

le quedan horas de libertad al subnormal


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver: después de comerse 3 o 4 golpes en la cabeza el poli sale del coche, la chica empuja lejos al novio y lo que yo veo son patadas de canguro por parte del policía con la guardia baja, por lo que le entró algo así como un crochet y al suelo. Lo que sigue ya es una paliza barata de un guarro cobarde pegándole en el suelo.


----------



## fluffy (13 Ene 2022)

Entre éste y los dos que no pueden evitar el machetazo en la mano que se ve en otro video me hace sentirme muy seguro con la policía.
Al final es verdad que sólo sirven para molestar a la gente honrada y multar a los que no llevan la mascarilla puesta.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

¿El que buscan es el de la foto? Vaya, cuando son blanquitos sí hay foto, no como el agresor a un taxista que buscan pero pixelan su foto.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (13 Ene 2022)

Madero acostumbrado a ir de subidito con curritos españoles, chavales que no llevan bozal o se iban de fiesta tras el toque de queda cuando estaba impuesto o con manifestantes pacíficos se olvida que en ese mismo momento no lleva ni placa, ni uniforme, ni porra y decide ir a tocarle los cojones porque sí a un cani discutiendo con su puta y otra puta que pasaba por ahí; seguramente para engordar la estadística de la viogen.

El madero, que no tiene ni idea de autodefensa a pesar de ser policía, va de sheriff creyendo que podría amedrentar al cani y este último, aprovechándose de que lo tiene a huevo al otro, pues le da unas cuántas hostias mientras está en el coche.
El madero cortocircuita al ver que aquí su caballero caballero típico es inútil por lo que sale del coche, le da dos hostias putapénicas al cani y ya se cree que ha ganado porque las peleas son como en las pelis; pero nada más lejos de la realidad lo único que logra es que el cani se enfade de verdad, lo tumbe de un par de hostias y una vez que el madero ha caído descarga su ira contra él a base de múltiples patadas y puñetazos para dejar claro quién manda.

OJO porque en este mismo momento vemos el segundo motivo más importante por el que no hay que meterse cuando un cani le está currando a su pareja (el primero es tu propia seguridad): las dos putas del cani se acercan al madero tumbado Y LE EMPIEZAN A DAR DE HOSTIAS AL CABALLERO BLANCO, dejando en claro que la mayoría de pavas que se juntan con ese tipo de pavos son tal para cuál y no merecen que un desconocido se meta ahí principalmente porque ellas mismas lo odian.
Finalmente el cani y las putas se largan y el maderillo queda en el suelo con el cuerpo y el orgullo heridos.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Ene 2022)

La pelea es cutrilla pero lo que importa supongo son los resultados.
El vídeo sirve muy bien para ilustrar lo que es un _White Knight_. Y lo que puede pasar.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Ene 2022)

cuando sale le tenia que haber cojido del pecho por la ropa con las 2 manos, y con los codos levantados aunque se lleve algun golpe mas pero mal dado, y meterle en el coche que caiga de espaldas, y ahi meterle agusto, el poli tiene mas cuerpo y peso pero mucha menos electricidad


----------



## ANS² (13 Ene 2022)

cuando es moronegro y ha cometido una matanza, nos dan la imagen así:


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Ene 2022)

Si se sale del coche es para dar de hostias no para recibir, vaya parguelazo.


Por cierto que la novia del cani seguro que esa noche le echó el polvo de su vida al malote mientras que el policía se relamía las heridas, lol.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> cuando es moronegro y ha cometido una matanza, nos dan la imagen así:



Y aún la blanquean más con los píxeles, lo han hecho varias veces.


----------



## AGACHERO (13 Ene 2022)

HACE meses, un inspector de policía fue inflado a hostias por un moro, en un transporte público, por el bozal; y en vez de ser expulsado del cuerpo por cobarde, sus compañeros hacen su paripé de solidaridad delante de la comisaría. Acabará siendo ascendido a propuesta de Marlaska. Cuando la testosterona está bajo mínimos y la preparación deficiente pasan estas cosas.


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Madero acostumbrado a ir de subidito con curritos españoles, chavales que no llevan bozal o se iban de fiesta tras el toque de queda cuando estaba impuesto o con manifestantes pacíficos se olvida que en ese mismo momento no lleva ni placa, ni uniforme, ni porra y decide ir a tocarle los cojones porque sí a un cani discutiendo con su puta y otra puta que pasaba por ahí; seguramente para engordar la estadística de la viogen.
> 
> El madero, que no tiene ni idea de autodefensa a pesar de ser policía, va de sheriff creyendo que podría amedrentar al cani y este último, aprovechándose de que lo tiene a huevo al otro, pues le da unas cuántas hostias mientras está en el coche.
> El madero cortocircuita al ver que aquí su caballero caballero típico es inútil por lo que sale del coche, le da dos hostias putapénicas al cani y ya se cree que ha ganado porque las peleas son como en las pelis; pero nada más lejos de la realidad lo único que logra es que el cani se enfade de verdad, lo tumbe de un par de hostias y una vez que el madero ha caído descarga su ira contra él a base de múltiples patadas y puñetazos para dejar claro quién manda.
> ...



Aunque parezca mentira la placa une, lo malo es que se vuelve contra el que la saca. Ese agente debió pedir ayuda y menos actuar en solitario. No creo que meterse en discusiones de pareja traiga nada bueno.


----------



## Wasi (13 Ene 2022)

Caballero, ahora voy en su ayuda, caballero


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Si se sale del coche es para dar de hostias no para recibir, vaya parguelazo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto que la novia del cani seguro que esa noche le echó el polvo de su vida al malote mientras que el policía se relamía las heridas, lol.



Lamentablemente es lo más seguro y como ya hizo Violeta Santander, se posicionará a favor del novio en el juicio.


----------



## ANS² (13 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y aún la blanquean más con los píxeles, lo han hecho varias veces.


----------



## Villalón (13 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> De los 70.000 que hay en españa solo saben defenderse los del cuerpo de la UIP que creo que son unos 3000.



A esos les quitas la farlopa, la porra y el casco y son otra puta mierda. Diría a lo mejor los del GEO.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Al final es verdad que sólo sirven para molestar a la gente honrada y multar a los que no llevan la mascarilla puesta.



¿Acaso lo dudabas? ¿Hay gente que todavía cree que la policía (funcionarios que están allí sólo por la pasta, mercenarios sin apenas interés) sirve para meter delincuentes en la cárcel y proteger a la gente? Pensar eso es como pensar que un profesor de instituto (otro mercenario que está allí por la pasta) sirve para enseñar, una estupidez sublime.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> le quedan horas de libertad al subnormal




A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos. 


Al trullo de cabeza. 

Lástima que no se pasaran también por las casas de los que aquí hacen apología del atentado a la autoridad y les metieran unos buenos taserazos. 

Mucho hijo de puta hay por este hilo.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Ene 2022)

qué alivio que sea blanco, así podemos poner la foto


----------



## fachacine (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



No hay hijos de puta en este hilo, lo que hay es gente desencantada, no te confundas


----------



## fayser (13 Ene 2022)

No sé por qué desde hace año y medio las palizas a policías no me importan una mierda, es más, casi que me divierten.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca os metáis en discusiones de pareja, o de familiares en general.



Correcto. Jamás hay que meterse en medio de una discusión de desconocidos. Jamás.

Nada que ganar, todo que perder.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (13 Ene 2022)

A diferencia de un civil, como policía estaba legalmente obligado a ejercer de caballero blanco aún hallándose fuera de servicio. Si se hubiese largado y se entera la "justicia" peligraría su puesto de funci.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ene 2022)

Edito. 

La choni agresora, detenida. La menor ya ha declarado. 

El cani, oh sorpresa, tiene antecedentes. 

En cuanto se le pille, al talego una temporada. 

Para gran chasco de los hijos de puta que por aquí hozan.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Edito.
> 
> La choni agresora, detenida. La menor ya ha declarado.
> 
> ...



Se te ve escaldadísimo. Que el policía hace el ridículo, no sabe defenderse ni vale para defender a los demás, es una obviedad enorme.

Pero esto no significa que nadie se alegre de que le den una paliza.

Sencillamente significa que no debería ser policía.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ene 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> A diferencia de un civil, como policía estaba legalmente obligado a ejercer de caballero blanco aún hallándose fuera de servicio. Si se hubiese largado y se entera la "justicia" peligraría su puesto de funci.



Intervienen por vocación de servicio y pundonor, algo que desconoces.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Intervienen por vocación de servicio y pundonor, algo que desconoces.



Estaràs de acuerdo en que esa vocación de servicio se les olvida a muchos cuando han de enfrentarse a gentuza de verdad.

Este policía pensaba que tenía enfrente a un pringadillo y se encontró con un tarado violento.


----------



## Fígaro (13 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Se te ve escaldadísimo. Que el policía hace el ridículo, no sabe defenderse ni vale para defender a los demás, es una obviedad enorme.
> 
> Pero esto no significa que nadie se alegre de que le den una paliza.
> 
> Sencillamente significa que no debería ser policía.



Que nadie se alegra? 

Jojojo. Será al revés más bien.
Pero bueno, delante de un teclado todos aporreais muy bien policías y los tumbais de un soplido.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Que nadie se alegra?
> 
> Jojojo. Será al revés más bien.
> Pero bueno, delante de un teclado todos aporreais muy bien policías y los tumbais de un soplido.



He contestado con respeto y educación y por tu respuesta ya se ve que tú careces de ambas cosas
Al único que han tumbado de un soplido és al policia del vídeo. Si tuviera la capacidad de defenderse a el mismo o a los demás, no hubiera terminado apalizado.

Si tu estás de acuerdo en que los que nos deben proteger sean incapaces de hacerlo, me parece bien.


----------



## nololeo (13 Ene 2022)

Reconocer que se metió porque es su obligación, podría haberse hecho el sueco, podría haber pedido refuerzos... 
Ya se apuntará a clases de defensa personal, espabilará para su proxima actuación, pero por mi parte le reconozco su buena intención, buen profesional al intentar actuar, mejorable su actuación.
Si funcionara la poli como debiera, al kinki ese deberían haberlo encotrado muerto flotando en el mar.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Ene 2022)

Otro White Knight que termina apaleado, encima con la colaboración de la choni a la que quería proteger.
Ser un caballero, caballero de poco le ha valido.

No aprenden. Aunque también es cierto que al payaso cani van a cazarlo y le va caer doble condena, por agresión a la autoridad y viogen.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 Ene 2022)

vaya manera de encajar, ni rocky contra apollo en rocky 1


----------



## zeromus44 (13 Ene 2022)

Ojalá en mi casa, siendo alimentado como una abuela alimenta a su querido nieto.


----------



## Salchichonio (13 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> He contestado con respeto y educación y por tu respuesta ya se ve que tú careces de ambas cosas.





nololeo dijo:


> Reconocer que se metió porque es su obligación, podría haberse hecho el sueco, podría haber pedido refuerzos...
> Ya se apuntará a clases de defensa personal, espabilará para su proxima actuación, pero por mi parte le reconozco su buena intención, buen profesional al intentar actuar, mejorable su actuación.
> Si funcionara la poli como debiera, al kinki ese deberían haberlo encotrado muerto flotando en el mar.



Pedir refuerzos dice. 

Dudo que su obligación sea meterse en la vida privada de un cani y una choni.


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> hacen apología del atentado a la autoridad y les metieran unos buenos taserazos.
> 
> Mucho hijo de puta hay por este hilo.



La autoridad y el respeto hay que ganárselos. Tendrás que pensar qué coño ha hecho mal para que en un foro de mayoría de gente española, patriota y de derechas, se escriba con el desprecio que se escribe sobre la policía. Pista para hijo de putas como tú: hace dos años esto era algo IMPENSABLE. ¿Qué coño habrá hecho la escoria uniformada para que se le trate así en los foros? ¿Hay que explicarlo?


----------



## _______ (13 Ene 2022)

Que se joda por it sin bozal


----------



## Michael_Knight (13 Ene 2022)

El cani va más puesto de farlopa que los hermanos Matamoros un sábado a las 6 de la mañana.


----------



## TercioVascongado (13 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Pero esto no significa que nadie se alegre de que le den una paliza.



Yo sí. Hace años que la Policía no es más que un ente mamporrero al servicio del PSOE. Todas las ostias que les sirva la vida son pocas.


----------



## Beholder (13 Ene 2022)

En país serio, a ese tipo se le plasta an las manitas con un martillo, para que nunca más se le ocurra hacer algo así con nadie.
Gentuza

Y a la zorra que golpea al poli, la dejaba, a solas en la casa de campo un sábado noche, sin móvil ni documentación. Para que aprenda a valorar el orden.

Vaya pareja de hijos de puta.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La autoridad y el respeto hay que ganárselos. Tendrás que pensar qué coño ha hecho mal para que en un foro de mayoría de gente española, patriota y de derechas, se escriba con el desprecio que se escribe sobre la policía. Pista para hijo de putas como tú: hace dos años esto era algo IMPENSABLE. ¿Qué coño habrá hecho la escoria uniformada para que se le trate así en los foros? ¿Hay que explicarlo?



EXACTO, era impensable...pero su comportamiento mercenario hace cambiar la percepcion.


----------



## Alew (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Intervienen por vocación de servicio y pundonor, algo que desconoces.



Pues tus dos compañeros de Murcia andan algo cortitos de pundonor y vocación de servicio.

Tanto gilipollas y tan pocas...


----------



## Beholder (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Edito.
> 
> La choni agresora, detenida. La menor ya ha declarado.
> 
> ...



No te equivoques, la gentuza que se alegra de la paliza son minoria.


----------



## chemarin (13 Ene 2022)

El nivel físico de la policía es en general lamentable.


----------



## cortoplacista (13 Ene 2022)

Si la ley no estuviese del lado del delincuente los canis se bajarían de la acera para que pasase por ella primero la gente de bien, esto no va de saber sino de poder. ¿O alguno de vosotros dejaría pasar ni una a una mierda con patas de estas si sabes que la ley te va a amparar?.
Y me importa poco la razón por la que sea la pelea, el más gallito del corral al tercer día de comerse hostias de gente de bien lo tenías más suave que un guante porque en el fondo no son nada más que lo que se les deja ser ya que por sí mismos no valen una mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Ene 2022)

Antes del 2020 un vídeo así me habría puesto de muy mala hostia. 
Tras el 2020, videos así me producen frialdad, cero sentimientos.


----------



## alfamadrid (13 Ene 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca os metáis en discusiones de pareja, o de familiares en general.



Yo hubiese repostado sin más


----------



## reconvertido (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Espero que sea de los de oficina porque vaya tela. No sabe ni defenderse a si mismo, como para defender al resto de la sociedad...



Seguro que ha puesto mil multas por majjcarilla a los terroristas biológicos covidianos y así ha salvado al país de la debacle biológica, y que ha detenido al machismo y al fajjcijjmo metiendo a hombres en la cárcel "porquejjequejj el protoclo ese gñe".

Me pregunto cuánta gente, acosada y/o multada pro lajj majjcarillajj estará ciega, sorda y olvidadiza respecto a estas cosas a partir de ahora.

Cosas que tiene eso hostigar, castigar y agredir a la gente "porquejjquejj son lajj órdenejj" (y además, porque puedes y te gusta).
Que no te la pueden devolver activamente, pero te dejan caer, la devuelven pasivamente.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Antes del 2020 un vídeo así me habría puesto de muy mala hostia.
> Tras el 2020, videos así me producen frialdad, cero sentimientos.



¿Qué vídeo?
¿Qué escenas?
Yo no vi ni escuché nada, ¿y tú?
Pues eso...


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Ene 2022)

Que le den por el culo,

ve una discusión de pareja y se pone a hacerse el salvadoncellas,

es más, dudo que hubiera una discusión, hasta las mujeres le dan de hostias,

se quiso pasar de listo y no sabe que en la calle no le sirve de nada el "caballero, caballero...".


----------



## Volvitо (13 Ene 2022)

La mina lo cagó a trompadas también.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 Ene 2022)

No me creo que el mierdas que recibe la paliza sea policía...si parece mi abuelo que está en la residencia ... joder, me viene a mí el notas ese y en 5 segundos está en el suelo reventao y las dos cerdas folladas.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Ene 2022)

Noticia fake,

verdadera noticia viendo las imágenes...

"*Policía insulta a viandantes y es apalizado"*


Es más, no dudo que el madero le dijera algo desde el coche a una de las bigotudas,
se ve cómo va un hombre y dos mujeres.


----------



## noseyo (13 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿El que buscan es el de la foto? Vaya, cuando son blanquitos sí hay foto, no como el agresor a un taxista que buscan pero pixelan su foto.



A esto venía yo , si es inmigrante dicen se agradece toda información y pixelan la foto jajajaja demencial


----------



## lefebre (13 Ene 2022)

Y esto, niños, es lo que les ocurre a los huelebragas que se meten donde no les llaman.


----------



## Mike Littoris (13 Ene 2022)

Joder que manta de hostias, se ha quedao el hombre para el servicio de expedición del DNI


----------



## Morototeo (13 Ene 2022)

Ese policia no es mucho policia, un policia sabe maniobras de defensa, ese tio no tiene ni puta idea... vaya puto novato, lo primero es esquivar y luego dar, pero parece o que va borracho, o colocado... no es muy normal su actitud, en serio. Raro raro ese asunto.. muy raro... Yo creo que iba pasado, y le metio mano a la novia o algo por el estilo, sino un policia, sabe bien como defenderse de esos golpes, el que pega tampoco es que sea brusli.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ene 2022)

Voy a editar mejor


----------



## theelf (13 Ene 2022)

Para que no digan que solo saben poner multitas..


----------



## blahblahblah (13 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Video en la noticia, menuda paliza le meten al policia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esperemos que pueda disfrutar de su libertar hasta el fin de sus días


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca os metáis en discusiones de pareja, o de familiares en general.



Yo siempre tengo presente el caso de Jesus Neira, NUNCA ayudar en temas de pareja, NUNCA.


----------



## Roberto Malone (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Yo siempre tengo presente el caso de Jesus Neira, NUNCA ayudar en temas de pareja, NUNCA.



Es un clásico básico el invocar al espíritu del profesor Neira en situaciones de ese tipo y similares.

Edito: Seguro que el caballero no hubiera dicho/hecho nada si el otro fuese un 'racializado'.


----------



## MCC (13 Ene 2022)

Jojojojo, vaya policía de mierda tenéis en España.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



Tu compañero desde luego la denuncia la ha puesto por escrito, eso seguro. Porque hablar dudo que pueda hacerlo después de la de patadas en la boca que le han metido al muy subnormal.

Seguid comportándoos como fuerzas de ocupación, seguid. Vais a ver qué divertido.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Madero acostumbrado a ir de subidito con curritos españoles, chavales que no llevan bozal o se iban de fiesta tras el toque de queda cuando estaba impuesto o con manifestantes pacíficos se olvida que en ese mismo momento no lleva ni placa, ni uniforme, ni porra y decide ir a tocarle los cojones porque sí a un cani discutiendo con su puta y otra puta que pasaba por ahí; seguramente para engordar la estadística de la viogen.
> 
> El madero, que no tiene ni idea de autodefensa a pesar de ser policía, va de sheriff creyendo que podría amedrentar al cani y este último, aprovechándose de que lo tiene a huevo al otro, pues le da unas cuántas hostias mientras está en el coche.
> El madero cortocircuita al ver que aquí su caballero caballero típico es inútil por lo que sale del coche, le da dos hostias putapénicas al cani y ya se cree que ha ganado porque las peleas son como en las pelis; pero nada más lejos de la realidad lo único que logra es que el cani se enfade de verdad, lo tumbe de un par de hostias y una vez que el madero ha caído descarga su ira contra él a base de múltiples patadas y puñetazos para dejar claro quién manda.
> ...



Es que defender a una choni poligonera es de imbeciles, a ellas les va la marcha , se sienten orgullosas de que su hombre les pegue así que lo mejor es mirar para otro lado y NO VER NADA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (13 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Policia subnormal (valga la redundancia), recibe su merecido por ser huelebragas premium.
> 
> ¿que hace mal? @AYN RANDiano2 yo te jimvoco. ¡¡¡¡¡ Manifiestate !!!!!
> 
> ...



El poli le saca una cabeza al cani.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Video en la noticia, menuda paliza le meten al policia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no fuera madero la victima, seria noticia? le importaria a alguien?


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 905141



Mejór denúncialo tú. Hoy tengo mucho lío.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese policia no es mucho policia, un policia sabe maniobras de defensa, ese tio no tiene ni puta idea... vaya puto novato, lo primero es esquivar y luego dar, pero parece o que va borracho, o colocado... no es muy normal su actitud, en serio. Raro raro ese asunto.. muy raro... Yo creo que iba pasado, y le metio mano a la novia o algo por el estilo, sino un policia, sabe bien como defenderse de esos golpes, el que pega tampoco es que sea brusli.



Alguien sabe si le han hecho prueba de drogas al madero? no sería el primero que va de coca hasta las orejas y se cree superman. Harían bien en hacerle la prueba, aunque lo dudo, ya sabes... "compañeros" y tal...


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (13 Ene 2022)

Beholder dijo:


> En país serio, a ese tipo se le plasta an las manitas con un martillo, para que nunca más se le ocurra hacer algo así con nadie.
> Gentuza
> 
> Y a la zorra que golpea al poli, la dejaba, a solas en la casa de campo un sábado noche, sin móvil ni documentación. Para que aprenda a valorar el orden.
> ...



En un país serio la policía respeta la constitución. No creo que haga falta explicar que España no es un país serio, ni un estado de derecho tampoco.

Una policía que se limpia el culo con la constitución y con los derechos fundamentales de los españoles no es una policía. Es un trozo de mierda, un montón de mercenarios y, directamente, una fuerza de ocupación.

Algo habréis hecho cuando la gente os trata así. Algo habréis hecho.


----------



## Coln (13 Ene 2022)

Ese policia es de oficina, si fuera de los que trabajan en la calle no se meten en una discusión de pareja, los que patrullan en el Z no tienen un pelo de tontos y ya han visto muchas cosas.


----------



## djvan (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Hay un documental cojonudo sobre los GEO en amazon prime. Si no has tenido oportunidad de verlo te invito a hacerlo, es una pasada, te hace enorgullecer de pagar impuestos y te reconcilia con el país y sus FFCCSS, por explicarlo de alguna manera. Intuyo que esos también saben defenderse.
> 
> Lo que hace este chaval es de muy novato, revisa su salida del coche y como queda absolutamente a merced del agresor. A partir de ahí es todo un disparate. Ahí no existen ni los conocimientos más básicos de autodefensa que creo que si debiera tener. Al fin y al cabo no es pintor, ni maestro, ni conductor, no? pues eso...



Discrepo contigo, la preparación de los GEO en el documental, no es mala pero es la que deberían tener la mayoría de policías que no se dediquen a temas administrativos . 

De hecho esa preparación cualquier chaval joven que se dedique al deporte semiprofesional tanto a nivel físico como psicológico lo pasa sin problemas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Ene 2022)

Huele a "cuerno" quemao


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> De los 70.000 que hay en españa solo saben defenderse los del cuerpo de la UIP que creo que son unos 3000.



Y eso nutre para lo que está por venir. Saber defenderse (de verdad) es totalmente incompatible con la vida de no pegar un sello que llevan todos estos: postureo con pesitas, drogas, trapicheos, corrupción, zorreos con chonis y no chonis, etc. Todas esas actividades de mierda requieren mucha "dedicación". Y saber defenderse también requiere mucha dedicación, te lo dice uno que sabe. Eliges lo uno o lo otro, pero ambas no son posibles.

Por cierto, que no cuenten con mi colaboración. Y ellos empezaron.


----------



## 999999999 (13 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo que hace este chaval es de muy novato, revisa su salida del coche y como queda absolutamente a merced del agresor. A partir de ahí es todo un disparate. Ahí no existen ni los conocimientos más básicos de autodefensa que creo que si debiera tener. Al fin y al cabo no es pintor, ni maestro, ni conductor, no? pues eso...



Cierto. 
Se sale con los pies por delante, para evitar un posible portazo y para mantener a distancia al agresor. 

El chaval se baja como si fuera a comprar tabaco y el otro lo infla, cuando tendría q bajar repartiendo patadas y luego lanzarse a cerrar distancia y bloquear, mientras lanza múltiples rodillazo a geniales, estómago (clinch). 

Novato premium


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



No me voy a cagar en tu puta madre antes de meterte en el ignore, porque todo el mundo sabe que es puta, pero si me cago en tus putos muertos, hijo de perra sarnoso.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> A diferencia de un civil, como policía estaba legalmente obligado a ejercer de caballero blanco aún hallándose fuera de servicio. Si se hubiese largado y se entera la "justicia" peligraría su puesto de funci.



Mua hahahhahaha. En serio, te voy a contar una de hace unos años: Mi barrio, como las 9 de la mañana, salgo a hacer deporte, veo dos yonkis, o eso parecía apuñalándose. Recuerdo que todos los sábados van dos coches patrulla, un furgón y la de los perros patrulla, que se parece a Don Pimpóm por cierto, a desayunar a un restaurante muy grande y con fama que había. Los veo saliendo y me acerco a decirles lo que sucedía, se descojonan "si si ahora vamos", se meten en los coches y se largan. Mal cuerpo se me quedó ese día porque los tenía en buena consideración.

Y todavía el dueño lameculos los invitaba.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Ene 2022)

Al cani, con razón o sin ella, cuando le pillen los compañeros del caballero le van a dar al del pulpo.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> Ese policia no es mucho policia, un policia sabe maniobras de defensa, ese tio no tiene ni puta idea... vaya puto novato, lo primero es esquivar y luego dar, pero parece o que va borracho, o colocado... no es muy normal su actitud, en serio. Raro raro ese asunto.. muy raro... Yo creo que iba pasado, y le metio mano a la novia o algo por el estilo, sino un policia, sabe bien como defenderse de esos golpes, el que pega tampoco es que sea brusli.



Joder, que manía con pensar que al entrar en la policía les dan una superpíldora o algo rollo capitán América, pero en fin, tú mismo.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Coln dijo:


> Ese policia es de oficina, si fuera de los que trabajan en la calle no se meten en una discusión de pareja, los que patrullan en el Z no tienen un pelo de tontos y ya han visto muchas cosas.



Estarán calvos.


----------



## Passenger (13 Ene 2022)

Saben el modelo de coche y el color, la matrícula. Colaboracion pa qué?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Ene 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Entre éste y los dos que no pueden evitar el machetazo en la mano que se ve en otro video me hace sentirme muy seguro con la policía.
> Al final es verdad que sólo sirven para molestar a la gente honrada y multar a los que no llevan la mascarilla puesta.



Por eso esta noticia me nutre, que no esperen empatía después de todo el mal que han causado a la ciudadanía desde marzo de 2020 en adelante.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Ene 2022)

La que le mete es floja. No se lo ha cargado de milagro. Esto es lo que querían los de arriba, amariconarlos. Que se vayan preparando porque eso es lo que les espera de aquí en adelante, y a peor, poner la cara para que se la partan a ellos.

Encima se ven que están entumidos de no moverse. Esa gente tenían que tener horas de instrucción semanales, pero instrucción a lo bestia.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Edito.
> 
> La choni agresora, detenida. La menor ya ha declarado.
> 
> ...



Al ignore y a la lista de maderos y follamaderos del foro.


----------



## Azote87 (13 Ene 2022)

Que nos vamos a esperar , si en las oposiciones da más puntos un test de mierda que ortografía que no lo sabe resolver ni el que lo hace y 10 temas estupidos de mierda de relleno que saber artes marciales y defensa personal


----------



## ashe (13 Ene 2022)

No entiendo porque para entrar al cuerpo de policia no existen conocimientos aunque sea minimos de autodefensa incluyendo masa muscular para no ser tumbado por gentuza que no vale nada

Y si la mugre se crece es porque sabe que lloriqueando, en especial si eres un invasor tiene bonus en el sistema despotico vigente


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La autoridad y el respeto hay que ganárselos. Tendrás que pensar qué coño ha hecho mal para que en un foro de mayoría de gente española, patriota y de derechas, se escriba con el desprecio que se escribe sobre la policía. Pista para hijo de putas como tú: hace dos años esto era algo IMPENSABLE. ¿Qué coño habrá hecho la escoria uniformada para que se le trate así en los foros? ¿Hay que explicarlo?



Es tan retrasado (como la mayoría de los maderos) que jamás lo entendería, no te molestes en explicárselo.


----------



## Anka Motz (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si no fuera madero la victima, seria noticia? le importaria a alguien?



Con permiso, te lo "arreglo"..

Si NO FUERA blanco y Español el agresor del policía, sería noticia??? le importaría a alguien????


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Con permiso, te lo "arreglo"..
> 
> Si NO FUERA blanco y Español el agresor del policía, sería noticia??? le importaría a alguien????



Quiza si, pero lo ocultarian y no pondrian su jeto para evitar odios a las minorias. Y dirian Español en mayusculas si tiene la nacionalidad.


----------



## ·TUERTO (13 Ene 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Video en la noticia, menuda paliza le meten al policia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vanderwilde (14 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> le quedan horas de libertad al subnormal



No lo van a meter en la cárcel por una paliza, y si lo metiesen estaría viviendo mejor que nosotros. No paga luz, agua, ni vivienda, ni comida, ni pasa frío, ni calor, etc. Tengo dos amigos en chirona y no quieren ni salir. Viven mejor que nosotros. Cuando los sueltan no duran tres meses fuera.

Mira el legionario que iba borracho y mató a uno con el coche... ni la pisó, y así a puñados.


----------



## Ritalapollera (14 Ene 2022)

Qué hizo el pistolero, le quiso revisar la compra?
Le dijo que se pusiera el bozal?
Le pidió el dni para ver si no estaba en su municipio?

En serio piden colaboración ciudadana???? Sólo un SUBNORMAL covidiota colaboraría 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maerum (14 Ene 2022)

Seguro que en el pasado le dijo que se pusiera la mascarilla.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> Vamos a ver: después de comerse 3 o 4 golpes en la cabeza el poli sale del coche, la chica empuja lejos al novio y lo que yo veo son patadas de canguro por parte del policía con la guardia baja, por lo que le entró algo así como un crochet y al suelo.* Lo que sigue ya es una paliza barata de un guarro cobarde pegándole en el suelo.*



la calle no es una tarima.


----------



## la_trotona (14 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> No entiendo porque para entrar al cuerpo de policia no existen conocimientos aunque sea minimos de autodefensa incluyendo masa muscular para no ser tumbado por gentuza que no vale nada
> 
> Y si la mugre se crece es porque sabe que lloriqueando, en especial si eres un invasor tiene bonus en el sistema despotico vigente



La última parte es lo que hace que los delincuentes estén crecidos, es por la voluntad política.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (14 Ene 2022)

Madre mía...



CocoVin dijo:


> De los 70.000 que hay en españa solo saben defenderse los del cuerpo de la UIP que creo que son unos 3000.



Y tampoco


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Ene 2022)

Volvitо dijo:


> Tremenda golpisa se shevó el guacho.



Un cobani cagón ...como la mayoría


----------



## Supermanises (14 Ene 2022)

Sandro...paga la coca...


----------



## jaimitoabogado (14 Ene 2022)

Un ataque cobarde , no le deja defenderse y se ensaña cuando esta rendido .


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



Aquí decimos lo que nos sale de los cojones. El policía es un mierda y un inútil. 

Hijo puta será tu padre. Saco de mierda.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Nunca, nunca, nunca os metáis en discusiones de pareja, o de familiares en general.



Cero en discusiones de chachos.


----------



## Peritta (14 Ene 2022)

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## SolyCalma (14 Ene 2022)

En las películas el héroe salva a la chica buena del malo que la agrede.

En la realidad, si una tia esta saliendo con uno que la trata mal y le pega, no te metas si no la conoces de nada porque lo mas probable es que sea una subnormal de cuidado que le gusta que le peguen y que se enamora de gentuza. Una basura de mujer que es tonta del culo, y que solo vas a ganarte serios problemas intentando defenderla. 


Y esto es triste pero mas triste es que estén muchas mujeres españolas tan mal educadas, y que les atraiga estar con malotes hijos de puta que las tratan mal, mientras van con el cuento del feminismo progre moderno y su puta madre.

Lo dicho si quereis a alguna mujer hermana,prima, amiga, etc hacedle saber lo que hay con los malos y que si no te hace caso acabará muerta y la sociedad pensará que era subnormal por juntarse con un hombre asi y no nos dara pena su muerte.


----------



## Hrodrich (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la calle no es una tarima.



Estos van a ser los más honorables del cementerio.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (14 Ene 2022)

Un policia que no sabe ni defenderse y cobrando 2000 euros.

2000 pavos a un tio que no sirve para su curro, en resumen.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Un ataque cobarde ,* no le deja defenderse *y* se ensaña cuando esta rendido .*



como tiene que ser.


encima tengo que dejar defenderse al hijo de puta que se mete donde no le llaman.
no amigo.

y se ensaña cuando esta rendido

solo los inconscientes estan rendidos. 
y los muertos


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> cuando sale le tenia que haber cojido del pecho por la ropa con las 2 manos, y con los codos levantados aunque se lleve algun golpe mas pero mal dado, y meterle en el coche que caiga de espaldas, y ahi meterle agusto, el poli tiene mas cuerpo y peso pero mucha menos electricidad



En tu cabeza sonaba espectacular


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Intervienen por vocación de servicio y pundonor, algo que desconoces.



¿Vocación de servicio hacia chonis follamalotes? 

Si, afortunadamente es algo totalmente desconocido para mí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Al cani, con razón o sin ella, cuando le pillen los compañeros del caballero le van a dar al del pulpo.



Visto lo visto, como vayan de uno en uno los cruje a todos. Si primero lo esposan, y despues van de seis en seis, es posible que entonces le hagan algo de pupa al cani.


----------



## Espectrum (14 Ene 2022)

Espero que busquen también a la mujer que le patea, es casi la culpable de que el policía pierda, que por cierto, pierde muy mal


----------



## Jackblack (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



Sabes donde hay todavia mucho mas hijo de puta???
En la policía.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Intervienen por vocación de servicio y pundonor, algo que desconoces.



Jajajaja Jajajaja 
Espera espera ..Jajajaja 
Jajajaja y después t caíste de la cama.
Vocación???
Jajajaja hay q me troncho.


----------



## Jackblack (14 Ene 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> Reconocer que se metió porque es su obligación, podría haberse hecho el sueco, podría haber pedido refuerzos...
> Ya se apuntará a clases de defensa personal, espabilará para su proxima actuación, pero por mi parte le reconozco su buena intención, buen profesional al intentar actuar, mejorable su actuación.
> Si funcionara la poli como debiera, al kinki ese deberían haberlo encotrado muerto flotando en el mar.



Si la democracia funcionará muchos polis estarían en el talego...y aparte q muchos psicópatas como tú, no hubiesen llegado a policía.
Y para el manicomio donde debes estar.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La autoridad y el respeto hay que ganárselos. Tendrás que pensar qué coño ha hecho mal para que en un foro de mayoría de gente española, patriota y de derechas, se escriba con el desprecio que se escribe sobre la policía. Pista para hijo de putas como tú: hace dos años esto era algo IMPENSABLE. ¿Qué coño habrá hecho la escoria uniformada para que se le trate así en los foros? ¿Hay que explicarlo?



Y si fuera solo lo de la plandemia (que ya sería suficiente), pero viene ya de atrás. Lo del terror y multas por bozales y libre movimiento ha sido simplemente la gota que colmó el vaso, pero ya eran unas décadas de infamia y corrupción intolerable, que algunos intentaban ignorar por respeto o autoengaño ante una institución con muchos años de historia, y otrora honorable.

Que te hicieran una llamadita por denuncia falsa, que los tenías en cero coma viniendo a ponerte los grilletes y a encerrarte en la mazmorra sudandosela tu inocencia.

Que te okuparan tu casa unos sinvergüenzas, y los llamaras o intentaras echarlos, que encima venían a proteger a los criminales y putearte a tí.

Que se amontonaron invasores en las vallas de Melilla o montaran en cayucos para llegar en oleadas y centenares al país, que los tenías remolcandolos o fingiendo impedirles la entrada si directamente no les ayudaban q pasar al otro lado.

Que tuvieras movidas con moronegros, criminales, vecinos inaguantables, ciertos grupos de "familias muy unidas", alborotadores y psicópatas rojunos o cualquier escoria; que ya venían a soltar el "caballero caballero, no podemos hacer nada, si acaso denuncie a ver".

Siempre con la excusita de "los protocolos caballero, las órdenes caballero". Esfuérzate por encima de todo en cumplir la ley y respetar mis derechos, anormal. ¿O es que acaso si te dan orden o hay un decreto de pegarme una paliza porque mi apellido tenga 5 letras lo haces? 

Que les jodan mucho a esa panda de sinvergüenzas y traidores. Y al agredido le diré lo que me hubieran dicho a mi si me hubiera pasado lo mismo o parecido: "lo siento caballero, no podemos hacer nada, si acaso denuncie".


----------



## Fígaro (14 Ene 2022)

Tras este rato de veniros arriba, seguid chupando polla, porra y multas de las FCSE, fracalosers, que aquí sois muy chulitos todos, en la calle seguro que cero.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tras este rato de veniros arriba, seguid chupando polla, porra y multas de las FCSE, fracalosers, que aquí sois muy chulitos todos, en la calle seguro que cero.



Seguro que tú eres muy chulo sin uniforme y sin compañeros.Di que si.Luego hasta con el uniforme te cagaras con moritos de 15 años.


----------



## 999999999 (14 Ene 2022)

Un buen ejemplo de tarados del foro. 
Ya no digo meterse, q no se debe, pero qué menos q avisar a la Policía...


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Tras este rato de veniros arriba, seguid chupando polla, porra y multas de las FCSE, fracalosers, que aquí sois muy chulitos todos, en la calle seguro que cero.




Las multas que pusieron los mamporreros durante los dos Estados de Alarma ilegales e inconstitucionales ya las están devolviendo. La pena es que la gente no denunciará a los mamporreros uniformados por coacción y por prevaricación.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

un policia fuera de servicio ademas no es policia.
es un casual.
por lo que el dato de su profesion es irrelevante.

es como si le pegas a un informatico
o a un administrativo

IRRELEVANTE.

por lo menos en un pais SANO.


----------



## secuestrado (14 Ene 2022)

O sea, que se metio en medio de una discusion de pareja, el tio fue a pegarle y ella le ayudo. Y encima, siendo policia, acaba recibiendo tortas por todos los lados, incluso de las chavalas.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> O sea, que se metio en medio de una discusion de pareja, el tio fue a pegarle y ella le ayudo. Y encima, siendo policia, acaba recibiendo tortas por todos los lados, incluso de las chavalas.



ahi estaba ejerciendo de whiteknight
no de policia.


----------



## Ordel (14 Ene 2022)

vaya preparacion tienen, lo ha dejado fino filipino


----------



## mogamb0 (14 Ene 2022)

Aqui el claro ejemplo de macho alfa mojabragas y policia betazo, el alfa puede ser un hijo de puta agresivo que maltrata a su pareja, pero es que es eso lo que a ellas les pone cachondas, no un betazo romantico sensible y amable, si te metes en medio de una discusion entre un alfa y su hembra, te las vas a llevar a no ser que tu seas mas alfa que el, y lo peor es que la hembra lo va a defender y se va a poner ultracachonda viendo como su macho alfa revienta a la competencia, su instinto reproductivo le dice que ese macho es el adecuado y apto para transmitir sus genes y procrear.


----------



## Don Meliton (14 Ene 2022)

Y la cani le roba una zapatilla, supongo que por joder.

Putapenico lo de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado, se creen rambos y son unos mataos.


----------



## Jasa (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> un policia fuera de servicio ademas no es policia.
> es un casual.
> por lo que el dato de su profesion es irrelevante.
> 
> ...



Es irrelevante si es el policía el que agrede, que fuera de servicio no tiene nada que ver su cargo y por lo tanto su actitud no debe ser vinculada y por supuesto sancionada (pasó en un partido de fútbol donde había un par de guardias o nacionales, no me acuerdo, que mandaron al hospital a uno). Cuando es al revés.... como que mola hacer piña, aunque no se si hay alguna norma/ley en la que dice que debería actuar como los médicos ante un accidente.
Dicho esto lo más relevante es que le inflen a hostias siendo policía, también me llama la atención que ¿media desde el coche? supongo que solo será un fragmento.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Es irrelevante si es el policía el que agrede, que fuera de servicio no tiene nada que ver su cargo y por lo tanto su actitud no debe ser vinculada y por supuesto sancionada (pasó en un partido de fútbol donde había un par de guardias o nacionales, no me acuerdo, que mandaron al hospital a uno). Cuando es al revés.... como que mola hacer piña, aunque no se si hay alguna norma/ley en la que dice que debería actuar como los médicos ante un accidente.
> Dicho esto lo más relevante es que le inflen a hostias siendo policía, también me llama la atención que ¿media desde el coche? supongo que solo será un fragmento.



mira no puedes comparar la situacion que necesita un medico, con la de un policia.
ademas viendo la costumbre que tienen los policias de identificarse como tales. / Costumbre NULA.

basta para que en una pelea a mitad, por supuesto me digas que eres policia, 

no eres policia si no llevas uniforme.
quieres comportarte como tal, pues asume las conseqüencias.

una pelea de pareja.
la maxima es no intervenir.

y eso deberia saberlo todo el mundo incluso la pasma.


Impresionante
como se persigue la agresion a uno de la mafia, a uno de los suyos.
le pegas a alguien que no es policia, y todo son risas y mofas.
pero cuidado si pertenece a la MAFIA.
que como los gitanos tienes a todo el ESTADO detras.

Estoy muy hasta la polla de la evidencia
de ser esclavo de una banda de delincuentes.


----------



## Jasa (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> mira no puedes comparar la situacion que necesita un medico, con la de un policia.
> ademas viendo la costumbre que tienen los policias de identificarse como tales. / Costumbre NULA.
> 
> basta para que en una pelea a mitad, por supuesto me digas que eres policia,
> ...



Relativo, si hay un altercado debería estar contemplado que el policía no se escaquee, al igual que si a un policía se le va la cabeza (como el caso que te digo) debería ser revisado.

El resto que dices de la mafia. Pues si, es de coña


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

Jasa dijo:


> Relativo, si hay un altercado debería estar contemplado que el policía no se escaquee, al igual que si a un policía se le va la cabeza (como el caso que te digo) debería ser revisado.
> 
> El resto que dices de la mafia. Pues si, es de coña



Estamos de acuerdo.
pero lo mejor es todos armados.
y que intervenga la poblacion de forma instantanea.
mucho mas efectivo y rapido.


----------



## Fígaro (14 Ene 2022)

Sólo por las lesiones graves y con antecedentes como tiene, vuestro héroe ya va al talego.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor es que la tia a la que queria defender tambien le zumba LOOOOOOOOOL

Por subnormal


----------



## elpaguitas (14 Ene 2022)

queda en evidencia que el agente no esta cualificado para su función, y así unos cuantos


----------



## kast0ret (14 Ene 2022)

La policía ha demostrado ser, una y otra vez, enemiga del común de los ciudadanos, de aquellos que pagan impuestos.... 

Lo del estado de alarma ha sido demencial (y lo más triste es que durante varias semanas se les aplaudió desde el encierro). El control de la compra, las mascarillas, si estabas a 50 o 55 metros de tu domicilio con el perro...

Pero antes igual... su diligencia para engrilletar a padres de familia un viernes por la tarde, por una denuncia más falsa que una monedad de tres euros, pero su dejación ante los problemas provocados por la etnia, por ejemplo...

Ir de caballero blanco, aparte de demostrar un machismo de libro ¿o es que piensa que la mujer no sabe elegir a su pareja, o no sabe defenderse?... puede tener esas consecuencias, y hay que estar mejor preparado.


----------



## robert73 (14 Ene 2022)

Los policías no son amigos. Que se joda.


----------



## |||||||| (14 Ene 2022)

Pero si tienen la matrícula del agresor. ¿Qué quieren los picoletos, que sea yo el que se meta en la DGT a pedir los datos de ese vehículo? ¿Hasta para eso son tan vagos????


----------



## asakopako (14 Ene 2022)

Héroes sin capa.

Me cago en todos los muertos de la policía y en los CM lameporras de mierda.


----------



## extremista999 (14 Ene 2022)

Policía sin placa, 
Mierda con patas.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

¿Pero os habéis dado cuenta de que el hdp que agrede no sabe que es policía?
O sea, ha empezado a agredir a un tío que está sentado en su coche, que podría ser cualquiera. Lo hace de manera cobarde sin darle tiempo a defenderse o sin saber si se puede defender, y en todo caso, lo hace porque le sale de su puta neurona, sin motivo aparente que justifique eso.
Ya antes de salir del coche ha recibido 4 puñetazos en la cabeza, y luego ya en el suelo sigue dándole patadas y puñetazos. 
¿Esto es lo que se defiende? Porque el día que te pase a ti o a tu madre hija hijo padre, entonces me lo cuentas.

Por otro lado, el poli no tiene porqué ser un hijo de puta, no lo sabemos. Muchos lo son, pero no lo sabemos. 
Lo lógico es no meterse en líos, pero la poli tiene esa obligación, si ve que se puede estar cometiendo algún abuso por ejemplo.
Vuelvo a preguntar, si a tu hija la estuvieran coaccionando o haciendo algo que podría acabar con ella violada y/o muerta, ¿te hubiera hecho gracia que un poli que pasaba por casualidad y pudo haber intervenido y evitado mayores, hubiera pasado de su obligación como tal y luego tu hija hubiera sido asesinada?

Y por otro lado, la poli lleva armas, no tiene porqué defenderse a hostias contra el mundo. Puede haber casos en los que tenga que enfrentarse a traicioneros o gente con más dotes en ese momento y no puede pretenderse que todos sean super luchadores en todo momento. En todo caso, eso es algo totalmente al margen de esta acción.

Aquí parece que sólo se opina para hacerse el malote o gracioso y se destila odio gratuito sin ni siquiera saber de los hechos concretos. Por lo que se ve en el video, ese es el análisis. Y yo soy el primero que pienso que en la poli hay mucho mierda y sobran la mitad +1. Pero hay que ser justos, el mierda de la imagen es un puto mierda, que si os hubiera hecho algo parecido a los que tanta mierda echáis al agredido, no diríais lo mismo.
Y por supuesto se merece que lo muelan a palos hasta que no le quede un hueso en pie.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Pero os habéis dado cuenta de que el hdp que agrede no sabe que es policía?
> O sea, ha empezado a agredir a un tío que está sentado en su coche, que podría ser cualquiera. Lo hace de manera cobarde sin darle tiempo a defenderse o sin saber si se puede defender, y en todo caso, lo hace porque le sale de su puta neurona, sin motivo aparente que justifique eso.
> Ya antes de salir del coche ha recibido 4 puñetazos en la cabeza, y luego ya en el suelo sigue dándole patadas y puñetazos.
> ¿Esto es lo que se defiende? Porque el día que te pase a ti o a tu madre hija hijo padre, entonces me lo cuentas.
> ...



estamos todos muy cabreados con las fuerzas de ocupacion masonicas.
y lo que te pongo en negrita ya pasa
recuerda de que si es morito no es delito.

y esos 2 SON PAREJA.

puedes distinguir una pareja de Españoles
de una turba de MOROS rodeando a una Española ?

Sabes distinguir esas 2 situaciones ?


----------



## 999999999 (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ahi estaba ejerciendo de whiteknight
> no de policia.



Un policía fuera de servicio no se puede inhibir, pedazo de mierda. 
Un policía lo es siempre, lleve uniforme o no, igual q un bombero o un médico. 

Panda de tarados


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> O sea, ha empezado a agredir a un tío que está sentado en su coche. Lo hace de manera cobarde sin darle tiempo a defenderse o sin saber si se puede defender, y en todo caso, lo hace porque le sale de su puta neurona, sin motivo aparente que justifique eso.
> Ya antes de salir del coche ha recibido 4 puñetazos en la cabeza



Pues porque le habra amenazado y ademas se metio donde no le llamaban, en una discusion de pareja subnormal

Tu que te piensas que cuando alguien se mete contigo tienes que quedarte esperando a que te de el primero y darle opciones a defenderse o eres mongolo?

Si te metes con alguien atente a las consecuencias y sobre todo aprende a defenderte sino no te metas retrasado


----------



## TercioVascongado (14 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Un policía fuera de servicio no se puede inhibir, pedazo de mierda.
> Un policía lo es siempre, lleve uniforme o no, igual q un bombero o un médico.
> 
> Panda de tarados



Jajajajjaaja joder que no se inhiben. Se inhiben voluntaria y selectivamente todos los puñeteros días vistiendo el uniforme. No defiendas lo indefendible, por favor.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Pues porque le habra amenazado y ademas se metio donde no le llamaban, en una discusion de pareja subnormal
> 
> Tu que te piensas que cuando alguien se mete contigo tienes que quedarte esperando a que te de el primero y darle opciones a defenderse o eres mongolo?
> 
> Si te metes con alguien atente a las consecuencias y sobre todo aprende a defenderte sino no te metas retrasado



A ver, para empezar, no tienes ni idea de lo que pasó, aparte de lo que todos pueden ver en el video. Por tanto, ni has comprendido lo que he explicado, ni has respondido a las preguntas. 

Te limitas a insultar, y sin saber ni conocer. Ni sabes nada de mí. Y estás poniendo palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho, que las dices tú. 
O sea, eres un perfecto imbécil. Pero no te preocupes, que la vida te pondrá en tu sitio.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Un policía fuera de servicio no se puede inhibir, pedazo de mierda.
> Un policía lo es siempre, lleve uniforme o no, igual q un bombero o un médico.
> 
> Panda de tarados




bien entonces,
un policia le pega a su mujer
un policia se emborracha con sus amigos y monta un escandalo
un policia se mete rayas de coca en la discoteca.
etc...
quiero ver eso en la prensa.


----------



## 999999999 (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Pero os habéis dado cuenta de que el hdp que agrede no sabe que es policía?
> O sea, ha empezado a agredir a un tío que está sentado en su coche, que podría ser cualquiera. Lo hace de manera cobarde sin darle tiempo a defenderse o sin saber si se puede defender, y en todo caso, lo hace porque le sale de su puta neurona, sin motivo aparente que justifique eso.
> Ya antes de salir del coche ha recibido 4 puñetazos en la cabeza, y luego ya en el suelo sigue dándole patadas y puñetazos.
> ¿Esto es lo que se defiende? Porque el día que te pase a ti o a tu madre hija hijo padre, entonces me lo cuentas.
> ...




No trates de hacerles entrar en razón. Están más tarados q el tipo que apaliza al policía... 

Foro de enfermos trastornados


----------



## 999999999 (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> bien entonces,
> un policia le pega a su mujer
> un policia se emborracha con sus amigos y monta un escandalo
> un policia se mete rayas de coca en la discoteca.
> ...




No, no dicen nada, SUBNORMAL 

Sal de tu cueva y mira algo de tv y prensa, Neandertal!!!









«Hay más delincuentes dentro de la Policía que en la calle»


El exjefe de drogas de Orense, absuelto tras seis años señalado por Asuntos Internos



www.google.com


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> estamos todos muy cabreados con las fuerzas de ocupacion masonicas.
> y lo que te pongo en negrita ya pasa
> recuerda de que si es morito no es delito.
> 
> ...



Volvéis a caer en el error continuamente.
Una cosa es que tengamos un gobierno de mierda y todo lo que están haciendo mal, que es todo lo que hacen, y otra cosa es juzgar erróneamente una situación concreta como ésta.

En la imagen se ve lo que se ve. No podemos inventar, que es lo que se suele hacer mucho y sin razón ninguna.
No se ve lo que ha dicho o no ha dicho. ¿En serio justificamos la violencia que salga de los huevos? Porque si es así, cuando te toque a ti porque a otro hdp le sale de los huevos, te tendrás que comer tus palabras.
Lo que hace ese subnormal no está justificado en las imágenes. La lógica por lo que se ve, es que el del coche no le dijera gran cosa, en contra de lo que aquí se da por sentado, de que le dijo las mil y una. Y no está justificado lo que hizo.
Y te apuesto lo que quieras a que un juez neutral y buen juez, no un mierda que también los hay, va a condenar a ese subnormal en el 100 % de los casos.
¿En serio no os dais cuenta que defender lo contrario sería decir que cada uno se tome la libertad de ir dando tundras a quien le salga de los huevos?
Y eso multiplicado por mil.... ¿A dónde llevaría?
No se puede ser tan ingenuo y pocas luces, así nos va.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> no tienes ni idea de lo que pasó, aparte de lo que todos pueden ver en el video. Por tanto, ni has comprendido lo que he explicado
> 
> estás poniendo palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho



Que no tengo ni idea claro, y tu si la tienes estabas alli  

He visto el video y he visto la noticia, intento mediar EN UNA DISCUSION DE PAREJA retrasado

Si alguien va a por ti de esa manera es porque le has amenazado y te quiere quitar del medio por auto defensa

Yo no pongo palabras en tu boca , has dicho que no le ha dado opcion a defenderse, y yo te digo que cuando alguien se mete contigo no tienes que darle ninguna opcion de nada porque si no te la juegas

Tu lo que eres es un panolis que no se ha pegado en su pvta vida con nadie


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> No trates de hacerles entrar en razón. Están más tarados q el tipo que apaliza al policía...
> 
> Foro de enfermos trastornados



No creas, alguno puede que esté dudando ante tanta subnormalidad y le dé por enderezar un poco su rumbo. Hay de todo.
Pero sí, es complicado que un tarado recupere la lucidez si alguna vez la tuvo.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que no tengo ni idea claro, y tu si la tienes estabas alli
> 
> He visto el video y he visto la noticia, intento mediar EN UNA DISCUSION DE PAREJA retrasado
> 
> ...



Ves como eres un subnormal. Y lo seguirás siendo. 
Precisamente sí que he tenido experiencias y he sido condenado por defenderme de algún hijo de puta, que al final acabó denunciando miserablemente. 
Además de bocas, eres un chalao. Tu ves pegando a la gente, que ya te encontrarás lo que mereces. 
Y ves haciendo el gilipollas con lo que dices como estás demostrando ahora, que también te encontrarás lo que mereces.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Volvéis a caer en el error continuamente.
> Una cosa es que tengamos un gobierno de mierda y todo lo que están haciendo mal, que es todo lo que hacen, y otra cosa es juzgar erróneamente una situación concreta como ésta.
> 
> *En la imagen se ve lo que se ve. No podemos inventar*, que es lo que se suele hacer mucho y sin razón ninguna.
> ...



la imagen no se ve la historia al completo
pero tu dices que la violencia le ha salido de los huevos
como lo sabes ? 

la logica por lo que se ve .......... 
Estas inventando tu ahora


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la logica por lo que se ve ..........
> Estas inventando tu ahora



Es que tiene superpoderes , el sabe lo que paso


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> No, no dicen nada, SUBNORMAL
> 
> Sal de tu cueva y mira algo de tv y prensa, Neandertal!!!
> 
> ...



eso no es para nada lo que he dicho
ni tiene el mismo efecto

que un expoli diga que sus compañeros son unos corruptos no genera ninguna alarma en la sociedad.

que la prensa diga que el poli con apellidos X se le ha visto con uno abusar de su status de poli.
eso es lo que quiero ver. 

si no menciona que es poli ni lleva uniforme estoy dispuesto a perdonarlo.
a tratarlo como uno mas.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Precisamente sí que he tenido experiencias y he sido condenado por defenderme de algún hijo de puta



Que tu no te has pegado en tu pvta vida, vienes aqui a quejarte porque no le dio opcion a defenderse, porque eres un pvto panolis subnormal


----------



## bsnas (14 Ene 2022)

A estas alturas del partido y muchos aun no han aprendido de las enseñanzas y el sacrificio del gran profesor Neira, el poli debia ser un pipiolo que no conocia esa historia, si no no me lo explico.

Y si aun asi quieres hacer el white knight entre un malote y su puta tienes que ir desde el segundo 1 con todo sin darles tiempo a nada, incluso tienes que estar dispuesto a meterle galletos a la otra porque lo mas probable es que se meta de por medio o te empieza a atizar por la espalda, mas luego se pondra de su parte en el mas que probable juicio y te acabara cayendo el marron a ti.

Plan con fisuras por todas partes lo de ir por ahi rescatando doncellas en apuros de las garras de su pareja.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

PiterWas dijo:


> Que tu no te has pegado en tu pvta vida, vienes aqui a quejarte porque no le dio opcion a defenderse, porque eres un pvto panolis subnormal



Eres un subnormal aparte de una mierda como persona.
Pero me da igual, yo no estoy aquí ni para mentir ni para dar explicaciones, y menos a un subnormal como tú, que te vas directamente al ignore.
Lo dicho, estás condenado a sufrir tu subnormalidad y así será, acuérdate cuando ten venga.


----------



## Julc (14 Ene 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> A él y a una de las chonacas, al menos.
> 
> 
> Al trullo de cabeza.
> ...



Jodeos inútiles.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Ene 2022)

Y me cita y me mete al ignore si ya decia yo que era subnormal


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Ene 2022)

dos (2) ojos por ninguna parte


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la imagen no se ve la historia al completo
> pero tu dices que la violencia le ha salido de los huevos
> como lo sabes ?
> 
> ...



Hombre, ya me dirás tú lo que ves...
¿Quién es el que pega primero?
¿En serio crees que el que hay en coche iba a bajar a pegarle a otro? No me lo parece. 
En todo caso lo que se ve es que el otro, muy cobardemente, le pega cuando está sentado dentro del coche. Eso ya dice de lo traicionero, loco y cobarde que es. Muy justificado tendría que estar para actuar así. Y de las imágenes no veo que esté justificado. Ahora, si se demuestra que anteriormente ese tío había hecho tal o cual cosa, eso ya sería otra cosa. Pero de las imágenes y de la noticia (que también hay que cogerlas con alfileres porque los medios son una mierda), lo que se intuye es que fue un encuentro casual, que los otros estaban en algún tipo de discusión y este hombre intentó que no fuera a mayores, diciendo algo, ojo, porque está dentro del coche. Y porque así lo creyó conveniente siendo policía y teniendo ese deber interior.
Eso es lo lógico que yo veo en esa situación. A partir de ahí, viene la conducta del loco ese yendo a por el tío y directamente soltando hostias y luego patadas, etc. 
Que lo vuelvo a repetir, hay gente que ha acabado paralítica, muerta, por acciones de este tipo. Gente que no había hecho nada.
Y todo por subnormales de estos. 
Mira, como decía el subnormal que me estaba insultando antes, sobre si me he peleado o no, precisamente he tenido muchas peleas y hablo por experiencia. Y no me siento orgulloso pero es lo que ha pasado y ya está. Y siempre ha sido en defensa propia. Nunca me dio por abusar o pegar a alguien porque sí. Y cuando defendiéndome, tenía al tío en el suelo ( y a veces más de uno), nunca me dio por golpearle de más. Sencillamente eso o se lleva dentro o no se lleva. En esa situación puedes matar a la persona. Y en mi caso fueron situaciones casuales. En caso de que hubiera sido otro tipo de situación, entonces ya no sabes cómo hubieras podido reaccionar, pero en situaciones casuales de una persona que no conoces, aunque haya empezado él, no tienes ese odio/rencor como para destrozarlo cuando ya está ko.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Hombre, ya me dirás tú lo que ves...
> ¿Quién es el que pega primero?
> ¿En serio crees que el que hay en coche iba a bajar a pegarle a otro? No me lo parece.
> En todo caso lo que se ve es que el otro, muy cobardemente, le pega cuando está sentado dentro del coche. Eso ya dice de lo traicionero, loco y cobarde que es. Muy justificado tendría que estar para actuar así. Y de las imágenes no veo que esté justificado. Ahora, si se demuestra que anteriormente ese tío había hecho tal o cual cosa, eso ya sería otra cosa. Pero de las imágenes y de la noticia (que también hay que cogerlas con alfileres porque los medios son una mierda), lo que se intuye es que fue un encuentro casual, que los otros estaban en algún tipo de discusión y este hombre intentó que no fuera a mayores, diciendo algo, ojo, porque está dentro del coche. Y porque así lo creyó conveniente siendo policía y teniendo ese deber interior.
> ...



el video al principio no lo entiendo
no entiendo que hace un tio sentado en el coche con la puerta abierta.
las imagenes no son toda la historia.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el video al principio no lo entiendo
> no entiendo que hace un tio sentado en el coche con la puerta abierta.
> las imagenes no son toda la historia.



Pues yo lo veo muy claro, lo que se ve.
Es una gasolinera dicen. Seguramente el del coche ha ido a poner gasolina.
Se encuentra con la situación y parece que dice algo. 
El otro se va para él y le abre la puerta más. El otro sentado, con las manos abiertas en plan pidiendo calma. Y el agresor, una vez que ve lo que hay dentro del coche, la cara del tío, la pose del tío, que no lleva armas, entonces arremete a traición a ver si lo deja ko de un par de piños.

No sabe quién es, ni si está mejor o peor, simplemente hace eso. Y le tendría que caer una buena. Yo preferiría darle tantas hostias y patadas como él ha dado, en lugar de una multa o cárcel. Las mismas hostias, con la misma saña y si se muere mejor, por hdlgp.


----------



## kabeljau (14 Ene 2022)

También deben estar buscando a la Manada de Igualada. 
Las teles, los periódicos, y las radios colaboran para que no te enteres de nada.


----------



## estupeharto (14 Ene 2022)

Otro subnormal.
A ver, primero, maricona tu puta madre. Segundo, me vas a comer la polla hijo de la gran puta.
Tercero, no tienes ni puta idea de lo que ha pasado ahí y defiendes a ese hijo de puta. Y lo defiendes porque eres otro hijo de puta.
Y sabes lo que les pasa a los hijos de puta, que acaban mal. Y ojalá acabes tú así también, por hijo de la gran puta. 
Y ahora, te vas a insultar a tu puta madre, y le pegas también, hijo de perra. 
Y dicho esto, al puto ignore, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué vídeo?
> ¿Qué escenas?
> Yo no vi ni escuché anda, ¿y tú?
> Pues eso...



Hoy hace fresco, han bajado las temperaturas.


----------



## Ederall (14 Ene 2022)

Ya me imagino... Caballero caballero, póngase la mascarilla y luego le sigue pegando a su mujer, pero pongasela que nos va a matar a todos.


----------



## 999999999 (14 Ene 2022)

]


Ederall dijo:


> Ya me imagino... Caballero caballero, póngase la mascarilla y luego le sigue pegando a su mujer, pero pongasela que nos va a matar a todos.



Menudo gilipollas estás hecho


----------



## Otrasvidas (14 Ene 2022)

Vaya,vaya,como éste es blanquito sí que hay imágenes de él. No como de los de Igualada o los macheteros de Molina de Segura


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (14 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> le quedan horas de libertad al subnormal



Eso está claro. El que le pegó la paliza, o es extranjero y ya está en Vladivostok (y échale el guante allí), o si es nacional de varias generaciones estará detenido en cuestión de horas.


----------



## Drogoprofe (14 Ene 2022)

Esto no pasaba cuando los canis salían de policías.
Ahora los ingenieros reciben lo suyo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Ene 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Vaya,vaya,como éste es blanquito sí que hay imágenes de él. No como de los de Igualada o los macheteros de Molina de Segura



una foto que se le vea bien... igual que los de igualada que no se sabe nada...

en todo caso siempre podemos decir no puedo reconocerlo señore jueze todos los blanquitos me parecen igual de pringaditos


----------



## Alcazar (14 Ene 2022)

En la gasolinera en la que suelo repostar, cuando venia de currar habia ina reportera creo de la secta grabando.


----------



## Ederall (14 Ene 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> ]
> 
> Menudo gilipollas estás hecho



Poli a ignorados 

A seguir multando a contribuyentes, luego con los moritos y los gitanos os hacéis caquita, gilipollas!!! xD


----------



## reconvertido (14 Ene 2022)

¿Follón?
¿De qué follón hablas?
Yo no se nada, lo siento.


----------



## reconvertido (14 Ene 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hoy hace fresco, han bajado las temperaturas.



Sí, sí, este tiempo que se nos ha sobrevenido, es duro, hace frio ahí afuera.
Y más que va a hacer.


----------



## AGACHERO (14 Ene 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La autoridad y el respeto hay que ganárselos. Tendrás que pensar qué coño ha hecho mal para que en un foro de mayoría de gente española, patriota y de derechas, se escriba con el desprecio que se escribe sobre la policía. Pista para hijo de putas como tú: hace dos años esto era algo IMPENSABLE. ¿Qué coño habrá hecho la escoria uniformada para que se le trate así en los foros? ¿Hay que explicarlo?



YO sufrí una vergonzante humillación.


----------



## rejon (15 Ene 2022)

AGACHERO dijo:


> HACE meses, un inspector de policía fue inflado a hostias por un moro, en un transporte público, por el bozal; y en vez de ser expulsado del cuerpo por cobarde, sus compañeros hacen su paripé de solidaridad delante de la comisaría. Acabará siendo ascendido a propuesta de *Marlaska*. Cuando la testosterona está bajo mínimos y la preparación deficiente pasan estas cosas.



Hoy es ministro de Interior.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

Van a tardar más tiempo en detenerlo que el que va a estar detenido.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Ene 2022)

Me parece que ni entra en la cárcel. A mí me gustaría que entrara, ojo.


----------

